# Asus z170 Maximus Hero VIII boot up problem



## HaKN ! (Apr 18, 2018)

So after a restart my pc wont boot up.

It just shows qcodes 4f, 22, 66, 62, 71, 77, 79. It differs from time to time. Have no idea why. Any help/suggestions ¿

Pc specs.

I7-6700k
2x8gb gskill trident z 3200mhz
Hero viii
GTX 1060 6gb gaming x
Corsair Cx600w
950pro 512gb
2x2tb hdd

Have tried to flash back to first bio


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2018)

HaKN ! said:


> So after a restart my pc wont boot up.
> 
> It just shows qcodes 4f, 22, 66, 62, 71, 77, 79. It differs from time to time. Have no idea why. Any help/suggestions ¿
> 
> ...



Your motherboard manual has the qcodes in it, read those and list out what they represent here


----------



## HaKN ! (Apr 18, 2018)

00 - Not used
01 - Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
02 - AP initialization before microcode loading
03 - System Agent initialization before microcode loading
04 - PCH initialization before microcode loading
05 - OEM initialization before microcode loading
06 - Microcode loading
07 - AP initialization after microcode loading
08 - System Agent initialization after microcode loading
09 - PCH initialization after microcode loading
0A - OEM initialization after microcode loading
0B - Cache initialization

SEC Error Codes

0C - Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes
0D - Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes
0E - Microcode not found
0F - Microcode not loaded

PEI Phase

10 - PEI Core is started
11 - Pre-memory CPU initialization is started
12 - Pre-memory CPU initialization (CPU module specific)
13 - Pre-memory CPU initialization (CPU module specific)
14 - Pre-memory CPU initialization (CPU module specific)
15 - Pre-memory System Agent initialization is started
16 - Pre-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
17 - Pre-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
18 - Pre-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
19 - Pre-memory PCH initialization is started
1A - Pre-memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
1B - Pre-memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
1C - Pre-memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
1D - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
1E - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
1F - OEM pre-memory initialization codes

20 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
21 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
22 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
23 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
24 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
25 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
26 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
27 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
28 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
29 - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
2A - OEM pre-memory initialization codes
2B - Memory initialization. Serial Presence Detect (SPD) data reading
2C - Memory initialization. Memory presence detection
2D - Memory initialization. Programming memory timing information
2E - Memory initialization. Confi guring memory
2F - Memory initialization (other)

30 - Reserved for ASL (see ASL Status Codes section below)
31 - Memory Installed
32 - CPU post-memory initialization is started
33 - CPU post-memory initialization. Cache initialization
34 - CPU post-memory initialization. Application Processor(s) (AP) initialization
35 - CPU post-memory initialization. Boot Strap Processor (BSP) selection
36 - CPU post-memory initialization. System Management Mode (SMM) initialization
37 - Post-Memory System Agent initialization is started
38 - Post-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
39 - Post-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
3A - Post-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
3B - Post-Memory PCH initialization is started
3C - Post-Memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
3D - Post-Memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
3E - Post-Memory PCH initialization (PCH module specific)
3F - OEM post memory initialization codes

40 - OEM post memory initialization codes
41 - OEM post memory initialization codes
42 - OEM post memory initialization codes
43 - OEM post memory initialization codes
44 - OEM post memory initialization codes
45 - OEM post memory initialization codes
46 - OEM post memory initialization codes
47 - OEM post memory initialization codes
48 - OEM post memory initialization codes
49 - OEM post memory initialization codes
4A - OEM post memory initialization codes
4B - OEM post memory initialization codes
4C - OEM post memory initialization codes
4D - OEM post memory initialization codes
4E - OEM post memory initialization codes
4F - DXE IPL is started

PEI Error Codes

50 - Memory initialization error. Invalid memory type or incompatible memory speed
51 - Memory initialization error. SPD reading has failed
52 - Memory initialization error. Invalid memory size or memory modules do not match
53 - Memory initialization error. No usable memory detected
54 - Unspecifi ed memory initialization error
55 - Memory not installed
56 - Invalid CPU type or Speed
57 - CPU mismatch
58 - CPU self test failed or possible CPU cache error
59 - CPU micro-code is not found or micro-code update is failed
5A - Internal CPU error
5B - reset PPI is not available
5C - Reserved for future AMI error codes
5D - Reserved for future AMI error codes
5E - Reserved for future AMI error codes
5F - Reserved for future AMI error codes

DXE Phase

60 - DXE Core is started
61 - NVRAM initialization
62 - Installation of the PCH Runtime Services
63 - CPU DXE initialization is started
64 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
65 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
66 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
67 - CPU DXE initialization (CPU module specific)
68 - PCI host bridge initialization
69 - System Agent DXE initialization is started
6A - System Agent DXE SMM initialization is started
6B - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6C - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6D - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6E - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)
6F - System Agent DXE initialization (System Agent module specific)

70 - PCH DXE initialization is started
71 - PCH DXE SMM initialization is started
72 - PCH devices initialization
73 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
74 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
75 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
76 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
77 - PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)
78 - ACPI module initialization
79 - CSM initialization
7A - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7B - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7C - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7D - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7E - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
7F - Reserved for future AMI DXE codes

80 - OEM DXE initialization codes
81 - OEM DXE initialization codes
82 - OEM DXE initialization codes
83 - OEM DXE initialization codes
84 - OEM DXE initialization codes
85 - OEM DXE initialization codes
86 - OEM DXE initialization codes
87 - OEM DXE initialization codes
88 - OEM DXE initialization codes
89 - OEM DXE initialization codes
8A - OEM DXE initialization codes
8B - OEM DXE initialization codes
8C - OEM DXE initialization codes
8D - OEM DXE initialization codes
8E - OEM DXE initialization codes
8F - OEM DXE initialization codes

90 - Boot Device Selection (BDS) phase is started
91 - Driver connecting is started
92 - PCI Bus initialization is started
93 - PCI Bus Hot Plug Controller Initialization
94 - PCI Bus Enumeration 32
95 - PCI Bus Request Resources
96 - PCI Bus Assign Resources
97 - Console Output devices connect
98 - Console input devices connect
99 - Super IO Initialization
9A - USB initialization is started
9B - USB Reset
9C - USB Detect
9D - USB Enable
9E - Reserved for future AMI codes
9F - Reserved for future AMI codes

A0 - IDE initialization is started
A1 - IDE Reset
A2 - IDE Detect
A3 - IDE Enable
A4 - SCSI initialization is started
A5 - SCSI Reset
A6 - SCSI Detect
A7 - SCSI Enable
A8 - Setup Verifying Password
A9 - Start of Setup
AA - Reserved for ASL (see ASL Status Codes section below)
AB - Setup Input Wait
AC - Reserved for ASL (see ASL Status Codes section below)
AD - Ready To Boot event
AE - Legacy Boot event
AF - Exit Boot Services event

B0 - Runtime Set Virtual Address MAP Begin
B1 - Runtime Set Virtual Address MAP End
B2 - Legacy Option ROM Initialization
B3 - System Reset
B4 - USB hot plug
B5 - PCI bus hot plug
B6 - Clean-up of NVRAM
B7 - Confi guration Reset (reset of NVRAM settings)
B8 - Reserved for future AMI codes
B9 - Reserved for future AMI codes
BA - Reserved for future AMI codes
BB - Reserved for future AMI codes
BC - Reserved for future AMI codes
BD - Reserved for future AMI codes
BE - Reserved for future AMI codes
BF - Reserved for future AMI codes

C0 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C1 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C2 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C3 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C4 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C5 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C6 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C7 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C8 - OEM BDS initialization codes
C9 - OEM BDS initialization codes
CA - OEM BDS initialization codes
CB - OEM BDS initialization codes
CC - OEM BDS initialization codes
CD - OEM BDS initialization codes
CE - OEM BDS initialization codes
CF - OEM BDS initialization codes

DXE Error Codes

D0 - CPU initialization error
D1 - System Agent initialization error
D2 - PCH initialization error
D3 - Some of the Architectural Protocols are not available
D4 - PCI resource allocation error. Out of Resources
D5 - No Space for Legacy Option ROM
D6 - No Console Output Devices are found
D7 - No Console Input Devices are found
D8 - Invalid password
D9 - Error loading Boot Option (LoadImage returned error)
DA - Boot Option is failed (StartImage returned error)
DB - Flash update is failed
DC - Reset protocol is not available

S3 Resume Progress Codes

E0 - S3 Resume is stared (S3 Resume PPI is called by the DXE IPL)
E1 - S3 Boot Script execution
E2 - Video repost
E3 - OS S3 wake vector call
E4 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
E5 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
E6 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
E7 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes

S3 Resume Error Codes

E8 - S3 Resume Failed
E9 - S3 Resume PPI not Found
EA - S3 Resume Boot Script Error
EB - S3 OS Wake Error
EC - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31
ED - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31
EE - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31
EF - Reserved for future AMI error codes 31

Recovery Progress Codes

F0 - Recovery condition triggered by firmware (Auto recovery)
F1 - Recovery condition triggered by user (Forced recovery)
F2 - Recovery process started
F3 - Recovery fi rmware image is found
F4 - Recovery fi rmware image is loaded
F5 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
F6 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes
F7 - Reserved for future AMI progress codes

Recovery Error Codes

F8 - Recovery PPI is not available
F9 - Recovery capsule is not found
FA - Invalid recovery capsule
FB - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FC - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FD - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FE - Reserved for future AMI error codes
FF - Reserved for future AMI error codes

ACPI/ASL Checkpoints

01 - System is entering S1 sleep state
02 - System is entering S2 sleep state
03 - System is entering S3 sleep state
04 - System is entering S4 sleep state
05 - System is entering S5 sleep state
10 - System is waking up from the S1 sleep state
20 - System is waking up from the S2 sleep state
30 - System is waking up from the S3 sleep state
40 - System is waking up from the S4 sleep state
AC - System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode
AA - System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2018)

What was the last thing you did before you started having those codes?

Ok without looking up codes, unhook power, clear your cmos, try it. If it fails reseat all power connections, RAM, PCI E cards, etc.

Still fails, pull your cpu out and check socket for bent pins.


----------



## HaKN ! (Apr 18, 2018)

Have trried all above , really confused


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2018)

HaKN ! said:


> Have trried all above , really confused



What was the last thing you were doing before you started having those codes???

Asus has a Live chat you can refer to as well


----------



## HaKN ! (Apr 18, 2018)

Last thing i did was reset my memory timings cause of instability in windows. After that change it refuses to boot after 2 days og troubleshooting.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Reseat system ram.

Set factory bios defaults, save and restart. Then attempt to set XMP.


----------



## HaKN ! (Apr 18, 2018)

If i only could get into bios. Thats the problem it just hangs , bo screen og bios acces at all


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2018)

HaKN ! said:


> If i only could get into bios. Thats the problem it just hangs , bo screen og bios acces at all



So your monitor doesnt start up?


----------

